
Announcing Briefly: A Python DSL to scale complex mapreduce pipelines - viksit
https://github.com/bloomreach/briefly
======
dozzie
Another individual who doesn't know what does DSL stand for.

Clever Python API will never be a domain-specific language, since a) Python is
not domain-specific and b) API is not a language.

